# Hickory Burl Abraham



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2016)

Wood came from @Kevin . Not long ago he said he hadn't seen anything made from the Burl he gave up so I decided to order a kit I thought was worthy of it . Chrome/Black Ti
Abraham finished w thin CA . Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

I couldn't decide between eye candy, way cool, or everything above so I decided to say thank you! I kept a few for myself but I'm hanging onto them until I think I am good enough at turning pens that I won't risk losing one. I guess I first need to start turning pens.

Absolutely beautiful pen Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2016)

Tom did I stabilize that before I sent it to you? If not, did you have it stabilized? I love that kit.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Tom did I stabilize that before I sent it to you? If not, did you have it stabilized? I love that kit.


 
I don't believe it was stabilized , and I did not stabilize it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2016)

I had to come back and look at it again! I think the kit pairing on this one is perfect too. Again, nice work and with a beautiful piece of wood!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I had to come back and look at it again! I think the kit pairing on this one is perfect too. Again, nice work and with a beautiful piece of wood!


Thanks Matt !


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2016)

outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> outstanding!



Thanks Barry


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

That's a handsome pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2016)

What they all said Tom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 29, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hickory dickory dock!!!! that pen could stop a clock!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Beautiful pen! What is the wood?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> What is the wood?



There's a small clue in the title.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> There's a small clue in the title.


Got it! Didn't scroll up far enough... here's my sign!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> Got it! Didn't scroll up far enough... here's my sign!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Karl_99 said:


> Got it! Didn't scroll up far enough... here's my sign!



It made me feel smart because I'm usually on the other end of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It made me feel smart because I'm usually on the other end of it.


You do get the SHORT end of the stick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You do get the SHORT end of the stick.



I have embraced my short stick (many times )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have embraced my short stick (many times )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 8, 2016)

Tom
Great turning job and good looking kit choice. I was jokingly going to say Kevin may not be worth it but then I looked up the kit and he is definitely not worth it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Tom
> Great turning job and good looking kit choice. I was jokingly going to say Kevin may not be worth it but then I looked up the kit and he is definitely not worth it!



Got a good chuckle out of that ! I know he appreciates it , that wood is hard to come by and was a gift from him to start with. My first and only turn of it and I really like how it showed up with the finish on it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

